# Passengers Take Pictures Behind Your Back



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

"Win $500 UberX extra credit!
Want to keep free rides alive? Be our Uber Guide. Share a photo with us of the view from your Uber on Instagram and we'll select one lucky winner from each school to be the recipient of some uberXtraCredit -- $500 in Uber credits to be exact."
From uber mewsletter.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

40mpg said:


> "Win $500 UberX extra credit!
> Want to keep free rides alive? Be our Uber Guide. Share a photo with us of the view from your Uber on Instagram and we'll select one lucky winner from each school to be the recipient of some uberXtraCredit -- $500 in Uber credits to be exact."
> From uber mewsletter.


Was wondering why I kept hearing the clicks of the cameras in the back seat. Thought they were taking a picture of the giant bulge in my pants. Guess it was for the contest


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't think its legal for someone to take a picture of you or the inside of your car without asking first. It's not a public space.


----------



## 40mpg (Aug 27, 2014)

Uber wouldn't make you do anything illegal, right?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

I here the click all the time too, but since i got the Uber phone, I realize now its just the screen lock on I phones. I've had a couple of girls Snapchat a video, but they asked first and I wasn't involved.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

i've always been overlooked for screen tests!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

I have girls take selfies of themselves in the back seat all the time. They never ask. Go figure.


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

Thats just STUPID.


----------



## mybackhurts (Aug 21, 2014)

40mpg said:


> Uber wouldn't make you do anything illegal, right?


Mmmm....i love the smell of sarcasm in the morning!


----------



## pandabear2016 (Aug 6, 2016)

I know this is an old topic but maybe I can find out more. It bothers my driving when the passengers are taking pictures of me or each other standing up in the seat of the car in heavy traffic. I should have said something more but was trying to be nice. So does anyone know if this is legal of them to do? What would you tell them if they distracted you?


----------

